# Rose UncleJimbo Angebot!



## rene_gade81 (4. Juni 2013)

kann zu


----------



## MettiMett (10. Juni 2013)

Schönes Bike. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rene_gade81 (10. Juni 2013)

....


----------



## -MIK- (11. Juni 2013)

Naja, 1200â¬ sind in der Tat frech aber die 2999 die Du haben mÃ¶chtest sehe ich da auch noch nicht.


----------



## MettiMett (11. Juni 2013)

Denke auch dass so 2500 angemessen wären...


----------



## -MIK- (11. Juni 2013)

Als VHB allerdings. Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass der SSV bei Rose vor der Tür steht und da für weniger Geld richtig viel Fahrrad kaufbar sein wird.... Ein Freund von mir hat da eine sehr coole Rechnung, der checkt was die Summe aller Einzelteile her gibt und baut daraus einen Gesamtpreis für das Bike.


----------



## MettiMett (11. Juni 2013)

Auch nicht schlecht^^


----------



## -MIK- (11. Juni 2013)

Joah, ist halt eine relativ marktnahe Schätzung. Wenn man dann noch den Aufwand raus rechnet den man hätte wenn man die Teile einzeln verkauft, dann wundert man sich oft was da noch an Wert im Keller steht.


----------



## MettiMett (11. Juni 2013)

Nur ist es leider ähnlich wie bei einem Neuwagen.

Einmal vom Hof gefahren schon ist der Wertverlust enorm.


----------



## -MIK- (11. Juni 2013)

Jupp, da hat man fürs Nummernschild dranschrauben sofort 40% Verlust.


----------



## rene_gade81 (11. Juni 2013)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (24. Juni 2013)

Noch nicht Weg die Hütte?


----------

